# HPA Scirocco for the USA? 3.6L 4 motion inside...come discuss



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

"Production Has Begun on The 2010 FT565 Scirocco's
HPA Scirocco serial number 0001 has officially kicked off production. 2010 will see the experienced team at HPA return to its roots established in the late 90's where countless 4-Motion twin turbo V6 beetles were produced and shipped throughout the global market.
The 2010 FT565 Scirocco will follow a similar path and will be the World's Only 4-Motion V6 powered Scirocco available. Currently, *3 power levels are being offered: the FT495 single turbo, FT565 twin turbo, and a hard core 3.6L twin turbo FT640.*
Full package details will become available on our Web February 1st.
Follow us as we commence the build of Serial # 0001 and make its market debut at the March running of the Texas Mile and look for upcoming advertisements in the Dupont Registry."


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: HPA Scirocco for the USA? 3.6L 4 motion inside...come discuss (Lieutenant Dan)*

What i can't understand is that they'd probably have to charge close to or over 100k and i just can't justify paying that to own one.
I mean yeah it _would_ be in the ranks with a GTR and such but the fact that in another country the car is a relatively inexpensive car will never be able to escape my mind.


----------



## otti (Jun 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lieutenant Dan* »_ but the fact that in another country the car is a relatively inexpensive car 


depend on where you live and what engine you choose.
dont forget that in germany they apply a 20% vat in norway 25%+luxury tax
there is a lot of work involved in engine,gearbox, awd swap all electronics need to be changed and so on so dont jump on conclousions, the scirocco would still be more exclousive than a gtr in the US...
since there is no pricelist on here i cant say anything about how expensive it is in the end...


----------



## wgriffiths2000 (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (otti)*

I think they will be in the $100k-$150k. I am curies if they will be able to bring in a non tuned one not that they would want to do that since exclusivity is probably what there aiming for. 
Non the less nice to see the Scirocco get what it deserves 4wd.


----------



## HPA motorsports 1 (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (wgriffiths2000)*

The new add looks better imo


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: HPA Scirocco for the USA? 3.6L 4 motion inside...come discuss (Lieutenant Dan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lieutenant Dan* »_the fact that in another country the car is a relatively inexpensive car will never be able to escape my mind.


Really?
A base Scirocco R using £0.64=$1.00, with no options (it's nicely equipped already) is $44,181.97, and is a quite expensive car. Even a base 1.4l is $30,000.00 and has LOTS of cars that are cheaper. In Europe the 'rocco is not viewed as a inexpensive car in the slightest.


----------



## fibes (Feb 5, 2005)

*Re: HPA Scirocco for the USA? 3.6L 4 motion inside...come discuss (the brit)*

Posted on Automobilemag.com this morning. This would be awesome. Really...
http://rumors.automobilemag.co....html


----------



## NOVED (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: HPA Scirocco for the USA? 3.6L 4 motion inside...come discuss (Lieutenant Dan)*

god damn i hope i win the lottery.


----------



## jshantz (Jun 12, 2006)

We just finished painting the bodykit for HPA and delivered it earlier this week. I can assure you this car is nothing short of amazing!


----------



## NOVED (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: (jshantz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jshantz* »_We just finished painting the bodykit for HPA and delivered it earlier this week. I can assure you this car is nothing short of amazing! 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Skela (Dec 26, 2004)

*Re: HPA Scirocco for the USA? 3.6L 4 motion inside...come discuss (fibes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fibes* »_Posted on Automobilemag.com this morning. This would be awesome. Really...
http://rumors.automobilemag.co....html

make your way down to Goliad March 26th and you'll get to see it run the TX Mile...


----------



## vitocorneleus (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: HPA Scirocco for the USA? 3.6L 4 motion inside...come discuss (Skela)*

Can someone explain to me how a company can bring one of these to Canada, modify it and sell it to the public when I can't even bring a stock one over legally?


----------



## Kovic (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: HPA Scirocco for the USA? 3.6L 4 motion inside...come discuss (vitocorneleus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vitocorneleus* »_Can someone explain to me how a company can bring one of these to Canada, modify it and sell it to the public when I can't even bring a stock one over legally?

its called money, and both of us dont have that much..... Plus hpa know what there doing.


----------



## HPA motorsports 1 (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: HPA Scirocco for the USA? 3.6L 4 motion inside...come discuss (Kovic)*

Just a sneak peak. The first production FT565 Scirocco has been rolled onto the rollers where it will be broken in over the weekend.
The car looks amazing. Strapped with 265’s on all 4 corners, our 8 Piston brake kit and a specially prepared KW Club Sport kit, I can’t wait to get it onto the race track.


----------



## Benjamin T (Oct 28, 2008)

thanks for sharing the pics marcel... any chance of some video/audio of the car in action on the dyno?


----------



## HPA motorsports 1 (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: (Benjamin T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Benjamin T* »_thanks for sharing the pics marcel... any chance of some video/audio of the car in action on the dyno?


for sure, we will capture some in the next days


----------



## Benjamin T (Oct 28, 2008)

would this car be available for public viewing to locals (ie. me!) in the near future? 
(don't care if it's not complete... just want to do my scirocco fanboi thing and stare and drool on it in person lol)


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Benjamin T)*

Hey folks, thought you might like to see a couple pictures of #001 in finished form from a magazine review:








0-60 launch:


----------



## RidgeRoamin (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: HPA Scirocco for the USA? 3.6L 4 motion inside...come discuss (vitocorneleus)*















The things I would do just for the chance to drive one of these.


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Boy that looks good!


----------



## apmitchell74 (May 18, 2008)

That is so Hotttt...


----------



## crlsjcb05 (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: (apmitchell74)*

12345!!!!!!
lol, at first, I thought the car was crashed....








But then I saw clearly!!!


----------



## Bolan Vdub (Apr 23, 2008)

>100K??? OK, I guess I have to buy one really used...


----------



## AaronD (May 5, 2002)

*Re: (Bolan Vdub)*

looks pretty sick...a bit of a saggin wagon tho..


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (AaronD)*

god that aftermarket body crap is horrendous. keep it stock, or R-line pleaseee!!!


----------



## Dunkfan914 (Jul 21, 2008)

whats the price tag on this bad boy.


----------



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: (Dunkfan914)*

More then you can afford pal Volkswagen!!!! Vrooooom....


----------



## Dunkfan914 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: (Boosted2003!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boosted2003!* »_More then you can afford pal Volkswagen!!!! Vrooooom....

And you know what i can afford huh ? Plese tell me.


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

fast and the furious reference > you hahah


----------



## Skela (Dec 26, 2004)

June edition of Road&Track 

http://www.roadandtrack.com/future-cars/supercar-scirocco 

plus video 

http://www.roadandtrack.com/future-cars/video/video-supercar-scirocco


----------



## dubina4steve (Aug 5, 2007)

Lieutenant Dan said:


> god that aftermarket body crap is horrendous. keep it stock, or R-line pleaseee!!!


 yeah i'd prefer either stock or r-line to the body kit that it has but even still, these cars will be absolutely amazing. time to start playing the lottery


----------



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

Lieutenant Dan said:


> fast and the furious reference > you hahah


----------



## ekim vkm (Mar 15, 2004)

$135 grand for a car that does 0-60 faster then an Enzo isn't bad. But it still is expensive for a vw. But damn it's a nice car. And I'm sure it's more then priced right for what Hpa is trying to sell it as.


----------



## ThatVdub (May 28, 2010)

everything in the enzo is designed to handle it's power. the rocco will be busting parts left and right if you try and drive it like you stole it...

edit: 

to those who want to import one, the dollar is expected to even with the euro pretty soon. I would wait till then..

Overseas military people, u've got lotz more ability to bring personal foreign cars over here.


----------



## Skela (Dec 26, 2004)

ThatVdub said:


> everything in the enzo is designed to handle it's power. *the rocco will be busting parts left and right if you try and drive it like you stole it...*
> 
> edit:
> 
> ...


 i would guess that any car, enzo included, would break if you drove it like you stole it. All the performance parts on the HPA Scirocco have been upgraded to handle the extra power... the only weak link was the transmission, and the upgraded/uprated DSG took care of that. 

I agree with you on the declining Euro... this is a good time for our servicemen. Mind you, the Scirocco is still pretty damn expensive out of the box.


----------



## MrTopher (Jul 4, 2003)

My question is, when is Top Gear going to get there hands on one of these from HPA and do some real test. It would be great to see Carlson take this around the track and squeal like a little girl, that or be honest and tell the truth of the beast. 
If I won the lotto I'd consider picking one of these up, but I'd want it looking a little more OEM, not loving the wheels or kit, but they build as customer request. Ideally I'd make it a sleeper, in black


----------



## Rdoppie (Dec 9, 2004)

HPA motorsports 1 said:


> The new add looks better imo


 where Can I sign ?


----------

